

Ask HN: underway to public beta with www.gmbhnews.net ,do you think it's ready? - Concours

After several weeks of work, I'm about to go public beta with my mobile site creation tool, http://www.gmbhnews.net , please to take a look and share your feedback, it's a tool to help publishers create mobile optimized versions of their sites. The results can be seen at the front end side http://www.gmbhnews.com/ . Thanks
======
slater
I knew GmbH was a German thing (Gesellschaft mit beschraenkter Haftung), but
others will not know what it means, nor know what to do with such a name. It
doesn't exactly roll off the tongue.

On the homepage:

\- why do I need to omit the dots for the site name (shouldn't that be web
address)?

\- why is the "pro" option on by default? I know you probably want to monetize
this, but forcing the pay option on by default is probably the wrong way of
doing this.

\- category selection text should probably not be right-aligned.

Oh and on the "About Us" page, Christina's name should be capitalized.

~~~
Concours
Indeed , you are right with the GmbH, it's more a branding name for the
service, probably not the best , but I hope, since it's special, it'll be easy
for peoples to remember, because you may need to read it a couple of time to
remeber it, I think it's unique. \- No , it should not be the web address ,
that's exactly why I added the "omit the dots" tooltip alike line there,
peoples were just entering the full domain name, the idea is to make it clear
to the user, that he should use the name he wish for his site , it has some
SEO pros.

\- Peoples can choose the plan they wish to have with one click, I could
either leave it blank, means when someone click on the "mobilize now" button,
it pops an error messae asking to select the plan , but since the pro plan is
the plan I recommend best, I choose to set it as defalut instead. \- Will
check and update the category alignment. yup, thanks for pointing that, will
update it (Christina's name) right now. Thanks for the feedback

Edit clickable: <http://www.gmbhnews.net/> , <http://www.gmbhnews.com>

------
GFischer
I tried it on Firefox with Adblock enabled, here's what I saw:

"Your web browser is not fully supported by gmbh news. Ensure that javascript
and cookies are enabled. Also a list of supported browser: * google chrome *
safari * all webkit browsers Or try the web version mcsquare."

On IE 7 I got a Javascript error: "getAttribute is null or not an object"

function a() { var g = document.getElementsByTagName("ul"); for (var f = 0; f
< g.length; f++) { var h = g[f]; if
(h.getAttribute("class").search(/(autolist)/) === -1) {

~~~
Concours
yeah, I know about that, it's optimized for mobile devices, so the main target
devices are iOs, WebOs, Android, Symbian....cellphones.
<http://www.gmbhnews.com> is not for the desktop.

~~~
GFischer
Ah, sorry, I misunderstood.

About the <http://www.gmbhnews.net/> page: my very first impression is that
the english is not as polished as it could be.

For example: "more than 3.3 billions" should be "more than 3.3 billion"

And the bold font on some parts and not on another doesn't seem to follow a
discernable logic at first glimpse.

There was an "offer HN" that offered help with the copy. I'm not knowledgeable
about that by any stretch of the imagination, but for example, I'd emphasize
"Let us give your mobile users a good time on your site" over the "We optimize
sites for more than 3.3 billions mobile devices worldwide"

And maybe "Give your mobile users.." instead of "Let us give"... and so on.

Are the testimonies real? If so, good job :) If not, I wouldn't include them.

On the signup form, I'd try to emphasize the text over the action (the "click
here")... also, it doesn't feel usable, it doesn't look like a signup form
(even though it's aesthetically more pleasing than a standard html input of
course :) ). HTML 5 has a "placeholder text" feature (which ironically I can't
see as my browser doesn't support it!):
<http://diveintohtml5.org/forms.html#placeholder> but you get the idea I hope
:)

~~~
Concours
Ok got it, I've improved the text in the meantime, you might take a look, and
yes the testimonials are real, thanks.

